# Question to all Nikon D3100 owners :)!



## 0ptics

Hello!

So I recently received my Nikon D3100 and had a question about the battery; when I opened the package I grabbed the battery/charger and plugged it in, after about a day and a half of using it (taking random photos, playing around with functions) my battery was down to the last bar, and I used it until it reached the open where I wasn't able to use the LCD, only the Viewfinder. Then I looked online about the average battery life for the Nikon D3100, and on average it was 550 shots; I was just concerned that maybe my battery or camera was faulty? Using it just for a few shots/functions wouldn't seem like it would drain the battery so fast.

Also the battery is: Nikon Lithium Ion Battery Pack En-EL14 7.4V 1030mAh 7.7 Wh
Thanks
-0ptics


----------



## caughtmyeye

Try charging it


----------



## flatflip

550 shots does not include learning the menus. Give it some time. Mine is new too. It went down to one bar after a couple days but has stayed there for a while now.

Turn off Focus Assist Lamp and turn off View Image ( where it shows you the picture after every shot ). Make sure your "turn screen off" settings are low too.

Hope you're off of "Auto" too. Of course the flash would drain the battery too.


----------



## 0ptics

Ya I'll definitely change some settings to increase battery life, I was just worried that it was my battery or camera; wasn't exactly sure how long DSLR batteries last in general because this is my first DSLR.

 I just wanted to compare what other's battery life on their D3100 is like, eg. how many shots, use time, etc. before your Nikon D3100 drains out.


----------



## flatflip

Any luck? I got my D3100 right before Halloween. I finally charged the battery last night after about 190 shots. I was bummed that it still showed 1 of 3 bars but the message said shutter disabled for low battery. I missed a shot. I knew it was risky but I wanted to deplete the battery on the first full cycle ( for battery health).

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## KmH

flatflip said:


> I wanted to deplete the battery on the first full cycle ( for battery health).


Doing that has no positive or negative effect on Li-ion batteries, but does with some other battery types.


----------



## flatflip

KmH said:
			
		

> Doing that has no positive or negative effect on Li-ion batteries, but does with some other battery types.



Well, I was trying. That's the only time I screw up.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Abhi.Naik

I didn't understand your question. I'm assuming you meant you used the battery as soon as you opened your box. In that case, it's normal because the battery doesn't come fully charged in the box. Mine ran out after a day, although I must actually have used it in all for an hour or so. I charged it for around two hours, and now it's proper.


----------



## NateTheGreatDog

the battery life isn't that long, but if you are using the LCD a lot or have the focus assist light on it drains rather quickly.
i solved this by buying an extra battery  but if you do buy one make sure its an original Nikon battery.


----------

